# Roof vents near fire barrier wall



## NoJoeworkin (Feb 7, 2020)

Bulding a small unit with one wall against the property line of the adjacent property. Wall is a one hour fire wall, 2x6 framing, 5/8 type x drywall inside, plaster outside. Kitchen and bath are along that wall with no through penetrations.  so plumbing vents have to run up through the roof.  How close to the edge of the property line may we run the vents? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## cda (Feb 7, 2020)

Welcome

Not my area,,,   Maybe beyond five feet

Give it a few days for great answers


----------



## ICE (Feb 8, 2020)

California code states “three feet from a lot line, alley and streets excepted.”


----------



## NoJoeworkin (Feb 9, 2020)

ICE said:


> California code states “three feet from a lot line, alley and streets excepted.”


Thanks for your reply. Have looked extensively and could not find. Probably looking in the wrong place. Do you have a section?


----------



## ICE (Feb 9, 2020)

906.2


----------



## NoJoeworkin (Feb 9, 2020)

ICE said:


> 906.2


Excellent. Thanks


----------

